# New Megaminx sim (qMinx)



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2011)

In keeping with the idea of "if nobody's doing something difficult, do it yourself" (which is basically the reason for everything I do in cubing), I've ported IsoMinxSim to JavaScript. It should have all of the capabilities of qCube, but support minxes of various sizes. Please let me know if you find any problems with it.

EDIT: This simulator and its variations are now on my website:http://mzrg.com/js/






Backstory: I was bored and also tired of using IsoMinxSim, so I decided it would be a good first <canvas> project to put this together. Pretty much all of the code is either taken from qCube or directly ported from IsoMinxSim into the canvas/JS syntax. It took a few hours to get this to work (including testing and solving) but I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 24, 2011)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but after I increase the size to anything above a megaminx, it won't return to megaminx size when I press - the proper number of times (and more times for good measure).
Regardless, you never cease to amaze me.  
I probably won't use this much (if at all) in the future, but whatever.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 24, 2011)

7:56.911

1 2 | 2 1 503 @ 1.05

First time ever trying a megaminx sim 

EDIT: third time:
3:54.228

1 2 | 2 1 403 @ 1.72

A lot later:
3:06.354

1 2 | 2 1 344 @ 1.85


----------



## aronpm (Sep 24, 2011)

I clicked this thread and expected this:


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2011)

I solved it (10:08) but the time keeps running...


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2011)

qqwref: I would make $('c') a global variable, so you don't have to look it up each function.

Otherwise, that's awesome.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 24, 2011)

Stefan, you have to stop the timer with spacebar 

okay, so I changed the colour scheme to:
var colors = ["#888888","#FF92BB","#00ff00","#FFFFAA",
"#FF8600","#70DBDB","#0000ff","#ff0000",
"#ffff00","#00bb00","#5C246E","#ffffff"];

And now I did: 
2:08.561

1 2 | 2 1 280 @ 2.18


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2011)

First solve:

5:43.616

504 @ 1.47

Edit: I found a bug, if you press + and get a gigaminx/anything higher, when you press -, the lowest you can get is gigaminx. You have to refresh the page to get a megaminx again.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2011)

Odder said:


> Stefan, you have to stop the timer with spacebar


 
:fp ... of course (I guess I'm still used to hi-games, although I never used it much)

Ok, another attempt:
5:43.552 (yes! I beat Ben!!!)
1 2 | 2 1 308 @ 0.9

Btw, why is this on mediafire?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 24, 2011)

Aha, this is fun. Took me a long time to figure out the rotations though. First megaminx sim solve ever: 8:53.636


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 24, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Edit: I found a bug, if you press + and get a gigaminx/anything higher, when you press -, the lowest you can get is gigaminx. You have to refresh the page to get a megaminx again.





Evan Liu said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but after I increase the size to anything above a megaminx, it won't return to megaminx size when I press - the proper number of times (and more times for good measure).


I said it first...

Anyway, 5:12.282, second try.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2011)

2nd solve:

3:23.837

425 @ 2.08

3rd solve: 3:05.601 436 @ 2.35
4th solve: 3:07.910 365 @ 1.94
5th solve: 2:45.756 421 @ 2.54


----------



## y235 (Sep 24, 2011)

1st try: 10:43.076


----------



## ianography (Sep 24, 2011)

My first try was 6:46.25. How did I even _remotely_ know what I was doing...


----------



## jrb (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a simulator noob but I thought this was pretty cool


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Btw, why is this on mediafire?


I couldn't log into my website :| I'll put it on there soon enough.



aronpm said:


> I clicked this thread and expected this:
> [2 faces shown]


Haha. Unfortunately that type of layout doesn't work nearly as well for minx as for cubes.



Evan Liu said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but after I increase the size to anything above a megaminx, it won't return to megaminx size when I press - the proper number of times (and more times for good measure).


Oh yeah, forgot to mess with that. Fixed (not on the mediafire though, just on my personal version).



joey said:


> qqwref: I would make $('c') a global variable, so you don't have to look it up each function.


Done.


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2011)

I made a few other changes too: http://pastehtml.com/view/b8dkz53n6.html


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 24, 2011)

how do you turn the DL face?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2011)

You can't turn DL. There just aren't enough keys to make all the faces turnable at once.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> You can't turn DL. There just aren't enough keys to make all the faces turnable at once.


 
ZXC,./ seem to be unused and would be appropriate for DL, D and DR.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2011)

DR is taken, but good point, you could use those. I think I'd have a hard time getting used to them though.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 24, 2011)

Which download do I click?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2011)

Look what I did


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Look what I did
> 
> [noparse]
> 
> ...





You peeled the stickers off.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 25, 2011)

Averaging sub5m on the megaminx now. Must be sub4...


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 25, 2011)

Woohoo! Finally beat my sim pb from like a year ago!

2:28.654 2:43.797 2:35.268 (2:25.299) (2:48.428) => 2:35.906

I forgot how weird it is to rotate on a megaminx...

I average 1:50ish IRL...


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 25, 2011)

I need like, a list for the moves, I can't remember which key makes which move.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2011)

Moves should be the same as on jflysim (http://jfly.cubing.net/jflysim/qqTimer.html#MegaSim).

In other news, I'll probably convert the Pyraminx Crystal and Pentultimate sims tomorrow.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2011)

1:41.984

1 2 | 2 1 264 @ 2.59



EDIT:
1:30.66

1 2 | 2 1 263 @ 2.9

yay for nearly 3 TPS


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 25, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Moves should be the same as on jflysim (http://jfly.cubing.net/jflysim/qqTimer.html#MegaSim).
> 
> In other news, I'll probably convert the Pyraminx Crystal and Pentultimate sims tomorrow.


 
Never heard of it. This is my first sim ever..


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 25, 2011)

I/K = R
E/D = L
F/J = U
G/H = F
S/L = DR

T/Y/B/N = x-type rotations <-- x rotations are kinda complicated and annoying on a megaminx sim...
A/; = y
Q/P = z


----------



## ianography (Sep 25, 2011)

(4:15.211) (3:12.742) 3:39.592 3:59.475 3:40.94 => 3:46.669

I'm really liking this simulator.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2011)

Pyraminx Crystal: http://pastehtml.com/view/b8mzyl37o.html
Pentultimate: http://pastehtml.com/view/b8n004lo4.html


Here are the inaugural records on Pyraminx Crystal that I set today:
1:28.329 single = 345 @ 3.91
1:34.183 (1:28.329) 1:41.599 (1:45.932) 1:34.6 => 1:36.794 avg5
(1:58.883) 1:48.66 1:53.403 1:57.935 1:45.324 1:34.183 (1:28.329) 1:41.599 1:45.932 1:34.6 1:36.462 1:57.877 => 1:45.598 avg12

And Pentultimate (I mess up kinda often and don't always get avg5 so I won't do avg12):
1:54.709 = 601 @ 5.24
2:24.996 2:34.244 (3:00.659) (2:08.073) 2:24.988 => 2:28.076

PS: Does anyone else here know how to solve the Pentultimate? It's pretty tricky; I myself can only do it because of a certain 24-move algorithm, and even then, solving up to the stage where I can use it is not trivial...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 27, 2011)

I cannot solve the pyraminx crystal simulator -.-' and I cannot even solve it sub 2 in real life


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2011)

L R L' R'

(That's the hint for Pyraminx Crystal )


EDIT: Oh yeah, and for anyone who's wondering about my technique for Pentultimate: (L2' R2 L2 R2')3.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it just me, or is the "'" key not working?


----------



## toruu (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe you could do a minx sim for android?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Is it just me, or is the "'" key not working?


I don't think that key is supposed to do anything.



toruu said:


> Maybe you could do a minx sim for android?


Ew, no thanks. I don't even want to think about trying to design a fast control scheme for a phone, let alone learning the development kit.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> L R L' R'
> 
> (That's the hint for Pyraminx Crystal )


 
I know, I just recently got a nice Pyraminx Crystal, but my PB with the "bad" one was something like 2:20  (I haven't practised it for a year....)

EDIT: Wait, what!?!? L R L' R'? I'm using L R' L' R  but thanks a lot for that nice 4-move algorithm


----------



## Pedro (Sep 27, 2011)

Best time is 2:02 so far, 2:12 avg5 and 2:15 avg12.

But I sometimes get lost with the rotations 

Btw, what's the "1 2 | 2 1"?

Edit:
1:53.496
277 @ 2.44

Edit2:
1:44.07 (I changed it to display only .xx)
285 @ 2.74

I'm also trying to store best avg5 and avg12...doing the testing average right now.

......

Done. I'll post a link in case someone is interested.

Best avg5: 1:58.73
Best avg12: 2:04.29

Now I have no excuse to do bad on the real minx...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2011)

Pedro said:


> Btw, what's the "1 2 | 2 1"?


Handshifting - it's only really useful for larger minxes (Teraminx and up).


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2011)

First try at pyraminx crystal:

5:12.903 651 @ 2.08


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 27, 2011)

qq. It would be nice if you started to add support for Safari in your sims. It has the same keys as Chrome, so you just need to add {string:navigator.userAgent, subString:"Safari", identity:"Chrome"}, to your browser list. Or you could even do WebKit as the substring because I think all WebKit browsers will have the same JS keycommands. I've been just doing this manually to your sims.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 27, 2011)

I hate you.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 27, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> qq. It would be nice if you started to add support for Safari in your sims. It has the same keys as Chrome, so you just need to add {string:navigator.userAgent, subString:"Safari", identity:"Chrome"}, to your browser list. Or you could even do WebKit as the substring because I think all WebKit browsers will have the same JS keycommands. I've been just doing this manually to your sims.


Alright, will do. I didn't know anyone used browsers outside of IE/FF/Chrome.



Kirjava said:


> I hate you.


hahahahaha :3


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 27, 2011)

At first I thought the controls sucked, but they're ok. The only problem I have left is that rotations and some turns feel like they're going in the wrong direction. I could fix it, but I refuse to solve that thing ever again.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 30, 2011)

Sub-2 average of 12:
http://i51.tinypic.com/29mtzte.png

PB single:
1:35.91
239 @ 2.49


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2011)

Bumping, because of two big things:
1) I finally put the qMinx simulators on my site. They can be found in the javascript index at http://mzrg.com/js/.

2) Kilominx family simulator ;D http://mzrg.com/js/qminx-even.html
Some times:
Kilominx: 20.092 single, 27.24 avg12
Master Kilominx: 3:23.156 single


----------



## ianography (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, I just finished the Kilominx for the first time  24:55.568.

Who else has solved this? It's actually pretty fun (as long as you don't get parity )


----------



## emolover (Oct 16, 2011)

How did I miss this thread earlier? 

Even though I am just viewing this on an iPod, it looks super cool! I can't wait to try this when I wake up in the mourning. I going to see if I can do a [email protected]$$ relay sorta with the kilominx through teraminx since I did sonething like that in real life but only with kilo mega giga and tera.

Although I am viewing the sims on a iPod, the pentultimate doesn't show up. It just has the hand shifts. I bet I will like this sim for this puzzle even more because of how icky solving the pentultimate is on gelatinbrain.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Although I am viewing the sims on a iPod, the pentultimate doesn't show up. It just has the hand shifts. I bet I will like this sim for this puzzle even more because of how icky solving the pentultimate is on gelatinbrain.


Whoops. Fixed.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry if this is totally off topic. How do you do a u' on cubic puzzles?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't have a key for that since I only use u for PLL parity. You could download the sim and add one, though (there are still a bunch that are free).


----------



## Rook (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm having a lot of fun with the Kilominx sim. Sub-1:30 so far, aiming for sub-1.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2011)

My PB on megaminx sim so far is 1:20.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2011)

First attempt at kilominx sim, 37.729


----------



## emolover (Oct 16, 2011)

Kilominx average of 5

1:50.996 (2:08.234) 1:59.871 (1:25.031) 1:55.178 => 1:55.348

Lol I have done better in real life on the megaminx.


First ever keyboard megaminx sim solve.

6:28.053

1 2 | 2 1 460 @ 1.19


----------



## emolover (Oct 16, 2011)

Ugg...


----------



## PuzzlesCubed (Aug 27, 2015)

so what are the controls


----------

